# Still Waiting?!



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

I contacted Kimber regarding my kimber solo having a loose ambi safety in August. Their customor support was great and sent me a shipping lable to return it and have it checked out. No contact from Kimber for a month. 

I called and again was treated to great customer service and was advised that the solo was not repairable and they would replace it but the solo was not on my states approved list. I advised that I bought it used, legally from a FFL dealer and I was advised that did not matter to Kimber, even for law enforcement.

The rep. told me to select a approved kimber model of the same value and they would send my dealer that model. I selected a Kimber Raptor and agreed to provide my credit card info to cover the additional cost. I provided my dealers FFL info. as well. The rep said they would have to make the Raptor and it could take awhile. My rep said they had to manufacture the Raptor. Even though I see them in shops all over the place?!

Now it's been five months! I did get one email response, mid October saying I should get something by the end of December. I have not heard anything since then. 

Any one have any simular experience.?


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

i had problems with kimber carry 2, jam jam,,stove,,,,,and my kimber micro carry came apart at the range,,failure to go into battery....never again,,unreliable...


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're really sold on Kimber, the I guess you will just have to wait. If not, then on Jan 4, I would suggest contacting Kimber and asking for refund of all monies paid to date. You can always get the Raptor money back through your credit card company, but you will probably have trouble getting back the money you paid for the Solo.

Good luck


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

5 months is ridiculous..........


----------



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

*Success!*



maddog said:


> 5 months is ridiculous..........


Well, I guess it helps to vent. I got a call from Kimber today, saying they are sending my dealer a replacement.

Well see when it gets here!

Kris K.


----------

